

JFDI - rrhoover
http://justinjackson.ca/jfdi.html

======
bdunn
Fantastic post, Justin.

I'm a member of a mastermind, and spend most days in a Campfire room with
fellow bootstrappers.

I work from home and don't have coworkers. Being able to have immediate access
to really smart people who complement you is pretty much one of the best
things that have happened to my business this year.

~~~
goldvine
How did you discover the mastermind group, Brennan?

\- Matt Goldman

~~~
bdunn
My mastermind group spun off from Mixergy.com.

But starting a Mastermind group is easy: find some friends who are in a
similar position to you, and propose that you formally meet once a week. If
you're local — great! Show up at a coffee shop. If you're remote, get on a
Google Hangout.

------
philderksen
I'm in 2 Mastermind groups as well. Both give me tons of great ideas and keep
me motivated and accountable for the goals I've set out.

~~~
mijustin
Did you find them or start them yourself? Why 2?

~~~
philderksen
One is local and we meet up for drinks every 2-3 weeks. It was initiated by
one of the others in the group.

The other is online and focused on WordPress products (plugins and SaaS
services). We meet about every month and we'll see each other in person at a
conference in October.

Both are pretty small right now (3 of us in each), but we'd probably do 4 if
another person fit in.

I started up the 2nd because of the focus on WordPress and a little more
frequency of connecting with like-minded entrepreneurs.

I like the idea of more regular spontaneous chats on hangouts or campfire
though, especially if guys like bdunn and patio11 are doing it.

------
wstevenson
Great post. Started MYOB with 2 partners 5 years ago, and have considered
myself fortunate ever since.

------
baconomatic
Does anyone know of an IRC rooms or anything, where like minded people could
meet up?

~~~
mijustin
I started this as an experiment:

[http://jfdi.bz/campfire/](http://jfdi.bz/campfire/)

We have 6 members so far; I think we'll cap it at 12.

~~~
baconomatic
Is it pretty active?

~~~
mijustin
Yup. I'm in it right now!

~~~
baconomatic
Cool, I just signed up. Looking forward to getting my invite.

